# Black Widow Bows...



## Dale Holcomb (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been a Black Widow PMA shooter for quite some time now. Yes, they are a work of art for sure. Some people don't like them for whatever reason, but they just fit me and my style of shooting. Maybe it's the rear mounted limbs, the grip, or whatever. It just fits me. My only regret is that I didn't hold out and spend the extra $$$ and get the exotic wood option. At the time it was $200 more, but I talked myself right out of it by covincing myself that it was just a hunting bow and ended up getting the graybark. I then went to the Compton shoot and saw that bow done in bocote...and have regreted my earlier decision. 

My advice to you...shoot plenty of bows out there. Shoot'em all! If the Black Widow is the one you want and have your heart set on it...don't compromise! You'll only end up spending money on a bow that you'll end up selling and losing money on. You'll buy the Black Widow eventually. There's no cure for this type of spide bite. It may take a year or two, but your eye will always be focused on the bow you wanted and didn't get, and when your heart hurts...you'll buy the Widow anyway. LOL Save up for it first...it's worth it.


----------



## anglingarcher (Jul 10, 2006)

*Widows Rule, no question*

I have 4 black widows, and every one of them shoots beautifully. They are very fast, very quiet, and very smooth. Every single friend of mine who is a serious traditional hunter has a widow. Every one of them will tell you they would never shoot another bow. I got thirty deer in the last three years with my widows, I am sure the deer population has a different feeling towards black widows. The one thing I can say is I never shot a widow I didn't like, and I have shot a lot of other custom bows that don't always perform equally.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I have 2 Widow recurves.A 56"SAIII,56#@27" and a 60" MAII,52#@27".I shot an older LAG longbow and it was pretty decent but not what I was looking for in a longbow(haven't shot the newer longbows,yet) but my recurves are the bows for me.I've shot and owned alot of differant bows but these are the most accurate,stable shooting bows yet for me.


----------



## RHC (Jul 5, 2006)

You will find a lot of good longbows out there.I got back into trad archery 6 months ago. At that time I was shacky at full draw on a 45lb bow.I have been shooting every day for 6 months. I shoot 55lb now no problem. I am a big guy and felt whimpy at first but I just needed to develop different muscles. My point is before spending that kind of money make sure of the specs.you will need. Take some time and shoot as many bows as you can whyle you save your money. I shoot a used Widow PL 2 that I traded a recurve for plus some money. I've got about $600 in it and I like it better than anything I have tried. Go to some trad shoots and have some fun before you make your choice.


----------



## stabow (Jan 26, 2006)

I have SA model had a PSR V didn't care much for that one, just because I don't get along with short bows traded it for a Robertson longbow had a PMA X which was probable the best shooting bow that I ever had and traded it for a PL V which I have now. If you keep your eyes on the classified adds you can pick up a good use one at a fraction of the cost.....stabow


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*Black Widows are unique*

Please allow my two cents worth. I've shot X-99's, X-101's,
X-200's and just had my hunting bow, a HB 1200 T/D built in 1970, restored just this month. There are only two bows I've ever shot that rival BW's high end models and that was the Wing Presentation and Hoyt Pro Metal'st. Yes, BW no longer makes target bows and that's why high quality versions of them bring such high prices. [look on E Bay sometime]. The modern BW's are as good as ever. There are a few good competitors out there like Sky and Quinlyn but BW's are hard to beat. If you look back to the early 70's you'll notice that the basic design of the BW's has not changed much as far as shape, grip, lengths,limb design etc. My 1970 1200 T/D looks very similar to a new MAIII. They are still one of the top two in speed and smoothness of any recurve ever built. I'd give up my PSE X-Factor if they would begin making high end target [FITA legal] bows again.
Thanks, Bill W.


----------



## MoonDragn (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a Black widow Ironwood recurve 33# that I shoot for target archery only. The ironwood is a little heavy to shoot none stop, the actual weight of the bow is heavier than other bows of the same poundage. However, due to the weight, it also has next to no handshock when fired.

I also have a Wilson Brothers X-100 bow without the black widow symbol on it. That bow shoots ok, but in my opinion the limbs are too long at 62" I believe my ironwood is around 58" long.


----------



## Fl archer (Jul 1, 2006)

*Black widow*

I have three Black widow bows and they are all great bows. I have two Wilson period Bows X99 and X85. I also have a later model Black Widow TD MA 11. I am very happy with all of them. I think the MA 11 is a wonderful bow and I would never part with mine. Black widow has a try before you buy program. Go to their web site and check it out. Good Luck


----------

